# You know you need revival when...



## crhoades (Nov 3, 2004)

When prayer ceases to be a vital part of a professing Christian's life
When the quest for biblical truth ceases and one becomes content with the knowledge of eternal things already acquired.
When the biblical knowledge already acquired is treated as external fact and not applied inwardly.
When earnest thoughts about eternal things cease to be regular and gripping
When the services of the Church lose their delights
When pointed spiritual conversations are an embarrassment.
When sports, recreation, and entertainment are a large and necessary part of your lifestyle.
When sins of the body and of the mind can be indulged in without an uproar in your conscience.
When aspiration for Christ-like holiness cease to be dominant in your life and thinking.
When the acquistion of money and goods becomes a dominant part of your thinking.
When you can mouth the religious songs and words without heart.
When you can hear the Lord's name taken in vain, spiritual concerns mocked, and eternal issues flippantly treaded and not be moved to indignation and action
When you can watch a degrading movie and read morally debilitating literature
When breaches of peace in the brotherhood are of no concern to you.
When the slightest excuse seems sufficient to keep you from spiritual duty and opportunity.
When you become content with your lack of spiritual power and no longer seek repeated enduement of power from on high.
When you pardon your own sin and sloth by saying that the Lord understands and remembers that we are dust.
When there is no music in your soul and no song in your heart, the silence testifies
When you adjust happily to the world's lifestyle your own mirror will tell the truth of your backsliding.
When injustice and human misery exist around you and you do little or nothing to relive the suffering
When your church has fallen into spiritual declension and the word is no longer preached there with power and you are still content.
Willingness to cheat
When world is declining spiritually around you and you cannot see it.
Self righteousness; find self rich in grace and mercy and marvel at your own godliness.
No tears and the hard, cold spiritual facts of your own existence cannot unleash them.
[/list=1]
Adapted from Revival by Richard Owen Roberts.
ISBN 0-8423-5575-8

Hope some of these were edifying.

Please add more to the list.

[Edited on 4-11-2004 by crhoades]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 4, 2004)

Ouch.....


----------

